
Amazon is shipping expired food - juokaz
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/20/amazon-is-shipping-expired-baby-formula-and-other-out-of-date-foods.html
======
Shivetya
The sad part is compared to Amazon sellers on ebay have a reputation they need
to protect and on Amazon it is more of an anonymous minefield.

I have tried to buy items from candies, coffees, and cookies, and it is too
hit and miss. With regards to the cookies; needed a batch of fortune cookies
and they arrived stale but on ebay there are sellers who make them! Coffee and
candies are much safer sourced from a provider such as nuts.com who has their
reputation to maintain.

Amazon nor its sellers have that issue. Amazon simply can point at the sellers
and the sellers are too anonymous to care.

Out of curiosity, is there a standard in labeling for expiration dates? Surely
if fulfilled by Amazon they can scan everything

------
fortran77
> By the time Andrea Wilson realized her Hostess brownies were more than a
> year old, she had already eaten one. She contacted Amazon about the order.
> The issue wasn’t resolved until she tweeted at the company. She got her full
> refund but said she’s done buying food on Amazon.

She _ate_ one!

~~~
krapp
>>She got her full refund but said she’s done buying food on Amazon.

After working at an Amazon fulfillment center and seeing how disgusting the
bins can get when food is involved (leaks, maggots, bugs, mice, etc.) and how
quality control can slip when incentives are skewed towards volume and speed,
I came to the same conclusion long ago - I'm never buying food from Amazon.

